# ravi



## sandramotus

_On est ravi par la possibilité de commencer à collaborer avec toi et travailler chez ton théâtre._
Sto scrivendo una lettera e mi chiedo se questa frase... ha un senso in francese. Dovrebbe significare che si e' entusiasti di cominciare un collaborazione. 

Grazie


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Sandra,

La frase di partenza è quella in italiano, giusto?


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, « _ravi » _c’est très bien avec une petite correction :
_On est ravi par la possibilité de commencer à collaborer avec toi et travailler dans ton théâtre_
Une variante possible :
_On est très heureux de commencer à collaborer avec toi et travailler dans ta troupe théâtrale_
Ta troupe théâtrale_= troupe de théâtre ( _uniquement si c’est bien le cas_)_
Le _théâtre_ correspond à l’ensemble : _bâtiment_ ou on fait du _théâtre._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/ravi
_2.__[Sens affaibli] __Procurer un vif plaisir. __Synon_. _charmer, enchanter, plaire._
_________________________________________________
Edit :* Angel.Aura : *_Désolé je n’avais pas vu ton message_


----------



## Angel.Aura

Pas de problème, Corsicum 

Solo che nel titolo della discussione va messa la parola/frase di partenza, non il tentativo di traduzione.


----------



## sandramotus

grazie  per la risposta articolata di Corsicum!


----------



## sandramotus

Ciao Angel.Aura,

sono abituata a scrivere le lettere direttamente in francese. 
I miei prof mi hanno sempre insegnato a cercare di pensare in francese.
Così speso uso delle formule che sento e cerco di usarle, ma come puoi immaginare, ci sono dei misunderstanding.
In questo caso ad esempio la preposizione che seguiva ravi...
Grazie 
Sandra 




Angel.Aura said:


> Ciao Sandra,
> 
> La frase di partenza è quella in italiano, giusto?


----------

